# dot-файлы в своём каталоге

## globus

Здравствуйте!

Это которые с точкой в $home, всякие общесистемные .netrc, .forward etc. А конкретно интересует .mailrc, но найти не могу уже 2 дня, ни в системе (в info mailutils разрозненные отрывки), ни в инете (куча не ссответствующих друг другу сведений). Есть где-нибудь описание какой для чего, и по каждому? Или хотя бы конкретно .mailrc

----------

## TigerJr

Ты имеешь ввиду maildir и mbox форматы почтовых ящиков?

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maildir

----------

## globus

Я имею ввиду в первую очередь описание синтаксиса и поддерживаемых управляющих строк в .mailrc. Ну и для общего развития вообще для чего служат прочие .XXX из общеупотребительных.

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

> Я имею ввиду в первую очередь описание синтаксиса и поддерживаемых управляющих строк в .mailrc. Ну и для общего развития вообще для чего служат прочие .XXX из общеупотребительных.

 

http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/gnuemacs/emacs_31.html#IDX1758

----------

